# lacquer over acrylic?



## dmhiggs31 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello, 
I have a quick question that I have not yet been able to find an answer for. I have recently started making segmented pen blanks. Several of them have a segmented pieces of acrylic blanks. My question is if there are any issues with applying a lacquer finish over a mostly wood pen blank with a few 1/8th inch pieces of acrylic segmented in? I'm not sure if there would be any adherence issues with the lacquer over acrylic.
Thanks for your help,
Doug


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Doug!!

Welcome to IAP and congratulations on your first post!!!!

"Acrylic" is a generic term for resins and plastics used in penmaking.  Chemically, the resins are all different from each other.  So, I would experiment a bit.  Pour a small amount of lacquer into a tin foil holder and put a piece of the different kinds of resin you will be using into the lacquer (one sample for each).  Let sit overnight and see if the lacquer ate any of your resins.

If not, I'd say it's ok.

I have never tried lacquer over resin of any kind---can't tell you!!


----------



## rherrell (Mar 2, 2014)

Lacquer dries so fast that if you SPRAY it you won't have a problem, dipping might be another story.


----------



## Pitoon (Mar 2, 2014)

why not just use CA, sand and buff?  i would imagine CA being a lot more resistant that lacquer.

Pitoon


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 2, 2014)

Some have a nasty reaction to CA; either to the liquid itself or the vapors. Lacquer is a viable finish option for those that react to CA.


----------



## dmhiggs31 (Mar 3, 2014)

I prefer the CA finish and will continue to use it on my nicer pens - but I saw a lacquer dipping technique on you tube that finishes with squeezing through a stretched piece of rubber with a hole in it. This seems to be a faster finishing technique than the CA finish if you have many pens to finish at once.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Mar 3, 2014)

dmhiggs31 said:


> I prefer the CA finish and will continue to use it on my nicer pens - but I saw a lacquer dipping technique on you tube that finishes with squeezing through a stretched piece of rubber with a hole in it. This seems to be a faster finishing technique than the CA finish if you have many pens to finish at once.



I saw that method somewhere also, and it intrigued me.
I think they were finishing archery arrows IIRC.
Thanks for posting that, I had forgotten all about it.

Bill


----------

